# Trexa Prefab AWD Electric Car Chassis



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

They announced pricing...$15999 for the base model, whatever that means. 

http://www.gizmag.com/trexa-electric-vehicle-pricing/14119/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Always loved the "skateboard" concept for EV's, seems the inevitable way to go really. I wonder what that price includes? Must be "batteries not included" for that price.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Trexa has unveiled their production prototype. It looks drastically changed but it keeps its flexibility and loses lots of chunk. Shiny.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

No where near as cool, no where near the potential pack capacity, and that motor is just an HPEV unit, which means it's limited to about 120V and 650 amps.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, it's disappointing. However, the site cross-links to articles of the world's first commercial sex-bot, complete with 6 distinct programmable personalities from "Frosty Farrah" to "Sassy Susie"

Let the off-key comments commence!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd think the point of a sex bot would be to avoid having to deal with a personality


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I'd think the point of a sex bot would be to avoid having to deal with a personality


Well it's certainly have one thing to have to DEAL with a personality vs. PICKING one...


----------

